# I'm a sucker for disadvantaged mice..



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

Hello again, I got this little gem from the pet store the other day, I couldn't bare to see her in there like this, she had nothing but a plastic hut in her old home, but since taking her in, she has much more stimulation now with wheels and jungle gyms. Is this something that will go away now that she's hopefully not as stressed and has things to do, or are there more steps I can take to ensure her a full coat? I have vitamin drops in her water, and clean the tank every 2 days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

that looks like ringworm.In the UK we can purchase this to treat https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 1844,d.ZWU but if that isn't possible the powders that are used for the treatment of athletes foot will also cure it but take a bit longer.Do you treat any new animals automatically for external parasites using a product that is ivermectin based?If not one of the spot on treatments would be a good idea as well.https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 1844,d.ZWU


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

There's no need for vitamin drops if they get proper food.  pet shops will sell you just about anything.
Looks like ringworm to me as well. Remember that it's super contagious, and can infect both other animals and humans, so keep a good eye on it, and wash your hands and arms thoroughly before and after handling her.


----------

